# Two New Russians



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

First off a Poljot 24hr. Aviator, luckily I saw this one with my prefered dial on E-Bay and managed to win it. Almost in as new condition.

It did come with the splendid Poljot bracelet, same as Roy sells but this was polished and the watch has a brushed effect. As much as wanted the bracelet to work (I don't do leather







) It just was not right, the polished against the brushed







So it is back on it's original Poljot strap the previous owner had supplied.

In common with all my Poljots this wach is keeping excellent time and is only a few seconds out in the 4 or 5 day I had owned it









On this style nearly all the markings are luminous, so it looks a treat in the dark with it's bright glow.

The down side to this style of dial is that the hands especialy the minutes, merge into the dial a bit







but I can live with it always been a sucker for a "busy" dial









With it's nicely domed crystal it looks the part and makes a great addition to my other two 24hr watches a Earlybird and an Airman, as well my two other Poljot Aviators, a chrono and an alarm.

Any one got a polished Poljot to fit my redundent bracelet or any one want to buy a polished bracelet


















Second up a Elektronika 5 not everyones cup of tea but I must own up to being quite facinated







by a watch that has come all the way from the Ukraine and has a load of Russian writing on the dial







For the sake of Â£15 it adds an intresting novelity to my collection.

I believe there is intrest in these watches in some quarters









Anyway the watch is in fine condition but is let down by the typical "dodgy"







Russian bracelet, aparently a rare Leningrad one with a engraving of a ship on the clasp, I will believe anything







if it's on the "net"










Apologies if you have seen these in the Photo's Forum but I thought they might be O.K in their proper Forum as well.









MiKE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Haul Mike ... I like the 24









Here's some more Russian if you haven't figured it out already

РЕЖИМ regime (rezhim)

КОРРЕКЦИЯ correction (korrektsiya)

КВАРЦ quartz (kvarts)

СВЕТ light (svyet)


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Here's some more Russian if you haven't figured it out already
> 
> РЕЖИМ regime (rezhim)
> 
> ...


Show off















John









I had sorted them out but it's nice to see the proper translation.









Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Mike, I really like the Aviator series...I just got a SS18 chrono today..( thanks PG for sorting them out for me) Me and 3 of my mates each have one now









I went to an antique fair today and 1 stall had 3 vostoks with a paratrooper and tank etc on the dial, you know the ones.....They were marked down from Â£225 to Â£175!!! Each!!!









I did laugh out loud


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I went to an antique fair today and 1 stall had 3 vostoks with a paratrooper and tank etc on the dial, you know the ones.....They were marked down from Â£225 to Â£175!!! Each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










nothing surprises me, everybody, think they can make a "quick buck" out of a watch or some antique









I have seen seriously battered Vostoks for Â£30 on a carboot and when questioned the seller (to see what he says







) he would not drop his price as they were very rare, being of Russian origin, don't think he had heard ot the internet









Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some more Russian if you haven't figured it out already
> ...












I am suffering horribly trying to learn the bloody language .... so indulge me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I went to an antique fair today and 1 stall had 3 vostoks with a paratrooper and tank etc on the dial, you know the ones.....They were marked down from Â£225 to Â£175!!! Each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gulp!!! *







I`ve been hoping to get one of the paratrooper ( but would prefer plain dial) Vostoks with crown protectors hopefully for less then Â£20









Â£175 is just madness
















I wonder how much those stall holders would give for my `gold` coloured Vostok


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Sounds like a possible golden opportunity. Buy Vostoks and sell them to these traders for say Â£100 a peice!
















OK, just kidding


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

How many mm is the (now) spare bracelet?

20 or 18 ?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> How many mm is the (now) spare bracelet?
> 
> 20 or 18 ?
> 
> ...


20mm

MIKE


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Damn, I thought John was posting some photos here!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Where's JOT gone


----------

